# Sirloin Tip Roast



## zippy (Jul 18, 2010)

I have 2 sirloin tip roasts, both nearly the size of a basketball.  I would like to rub & smoke one of them.  Any suggestions for time, and finished temperature would be much appreciated.  I use a 2-burner natural gas bbq--heat one side, meat the other, and smoke pouches over the heat.  Sirloin is lean--would bacon draped over work?  Thanks!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 18, 2010)

Time depends on what temp you want to bring them to.  They are lean so pulling would be difficult, you'd have to go up to 205° or so and it would dry out and be tough with no good amount of marbling in it like a chuck would have.

I would take it to 135°-140° medium rare and slice thin for sandwiches or thin-sliced beef, catch the dripping for au jus.   I would allow probably a couple hours, but a lot depends on the internal temp when you start it, outside temp, smoker temp, even humidity affects it.

When it's done let me know, I'll bring a knife and fork!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would listen to Pops for I do and he's really that good too. I also would take the roast to maybe 130°- 135° and that's rare on the inside and more medium on the outer sections. Now I do one for sandwiches all the time. Thye made some of the best Roast beef sammies that you have ever had. Trust Me


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Jul 18, 2010)

I have done several sirloin tip roasts and I have one I am going to do this afternoon for us and friends for dinner this evening. I bought it from Costco, so, yes, it's big, but I will probably do half of it or so today and freeze the rest. I must admit I have only done the sirloin tip roasts in the oven, not in my smoker. It's been because of convenience more than anything. I slow cook them, however, in the oven. I put a generous amount of Kosher salt and a small amount of black pepper on the roast after I put EVOO on it. I generally start the roast at 250, then adjust, accordingly to how long it takes. I may bump it up to 275 or lower it to 230, depending on dinner time. I then let it rest for 15-20 minutes covered by foil. I pull it from the oven at 138 and it rises 3-5 degrees while it rests. My family likes it closer to medium, so your temperature can be adjusted to what you and yours like. 

One thing, however, is that after it rests, I immediately slice it for dinner slices, which are thicker than for sammies. I slice it at probably a quarter-inch or so for the dinner slices. It comes out VERY nice and tasty. Yes, it's lean, but the slow cooking, I think, makes it very tender. It is juicy with plenty of natural au jus. It's MUCH better than top or bottom round. After we are done eating it for dinner, I refrigerate the rest and slice it very thin with my electric slicer the next day. GREAT sammies!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with the above 135 or so it just doesn't have the fat content for much more. Personally I don't use bacon on these when I smoke them


----------



## primo (Jul 22, 2010)

A big tank you here!!! I will be doing this, this weekend. Thanks I'm glad I found this forum!!!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 30, 2010)

I would like to also do a sirloin roast in my Master Forge tomorrow and slice it.  I have never cook one before (other than in my crockpot) so I would also like a little advise.  The roast is about 3 1/2 pounds and I do not want it rare in the inside; however dont want it well done either. I also will be using mesquite wood.

With this kind of smoker what do suggest I keep the smoker set at and the internal temp of the roast.  I am assuming this size roast will take approximately a couple hours.  What do you guys use as a rub, I know it is all a personal preference, but I really have not experimented with rubs yet.  I have only been using olive oil, salt and pepper.

Once the roast is done do you all wrap it in foil for 20 minutes or so before slicing.

I didnt see anyone mention Brining the roast, is this not something that is done with roast?


----------



## zippy (Aug 1, 2010)

A big thank you to the experienced smokers who gave their advice on my original post a few weeks ago. Finally had a chance to attempt the sirloin challenge. I made a rub with brown sugar, paprika, garlic powder, black pepper, chili powder, ground ginger and sea salt. Once thoroughly coated, I bagged and allowed it to rest in the fridge for about 5 hours. After an hour on the counter while the bar-b warmed up, and the first smoke pouch started to show its love, I placed the meat on a rack over some water. It took 5 smoke pouches (all hickory), and about 4 hours to get the internal up to 135. We had real thunderstorms/downpours that day, and it was a challenge to keep the pouches on a roll without getting the bar-b too hot. Nice smokey au jus created as I let the meat rest under foil for about 40 minutes. Sliced off nicely, beautiful red/pink color just the way we like it!! Generally, dryer and tougher than I would have liked, but very flavorful. That's the nature of sirloin, I know--there just isn't a lot of internal fat. You really do need a piece of meat with more fat! I have a second sirloin tip that I will do differently, that's for sure. All in all, a smokey day is a good day--thanks again for the advice.


----------



## lighthouse1 (Dec 22, 2010)

do any of you have a  big green egg grill that you smoke with , i have been doing baby back ribs and boston butts for about a year now and have decided to do a sirloin tip for christmas,hope it turns out well .....


----------

